
Ask HN: Recommended (recent) videos for a Lunch and Learn - Xeago
I&#x27;m collecting a list of material to consume with my colleagues for fun, learning and curiosity and amazement. Ideally from a technical angle.<p>If you have any videos you would recommend for us, we&#x27;d appreciate it! :)
======
kartD
Little drunk so bear with me :)

Rich Hickey: Clojure
concurrency[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDAfZK8m5_8&t=2024s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDAfZK8m5_8&t=2024s)]

Keynote - Rust: confident, productive systems programming by Aaron Turon
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6dNx9pY7p8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6dNx9pY7p8)]

RustConf 2016 - A Modern Editor Built in Rust by Raph Levien
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKtQgFBRUvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKtQgFBRUvQ)]

Microservices at Netflix Scale: Principles, Tradeoffs & Lessons
Learned[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57UK46qfBLY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57UK46qfBLY)]

What I Wish I Had Known Before Scaling Uber to 1000
Services[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb-m2fasdDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb-m2fasdDY)]

Dynamic Code Optimization and the NVIDIA Denver Processor
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEuXA0_9feM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEuXA0_9feM)]
* if you can get anything on Apple's Ax series that's even better

